# Forum Argomenti di discussione Contenzioso tributario  Ricorso cumulativo di piu' coobbligati

## cartman666

Nel caso di una notifica di avviso di liquidazione riguardante imposte ipotecarie e catastali derivanti da successione, nei confronti di piu' coobbligati (padre e figli), si chiede se sia corretta la proposizione di un unico ricorso da parte di tutti i coobbligati, firmato in calce da tutti i suddetti, lo stessa vale per la  procura alle liti  conferita al difensore?
(Invece di fare 4 separati ricorsi e poi sbattermi per fare l'istanza di riunione?) 
Per quanto riguarda le marche da bollo,sulla procura stessa, si ritiene che si debba apporre una marca da 14.62 per ogni coobbligato.
Ovviamente l'avviso di liquidazione e' unico, notificato distintamente per ogni coobbligato.

----------


## Contabile

Ogni volta che per effetto della norma tributaria o per l'azione esercitata dall'amministrazione finanziaria (oggi l'Agenzia delle Entrate) l'atto impositivo debba essere o sia unitario, coinvolgendo nella unicit&#224; della fattispecie costitutiva dell'obbligazione una pluralit&#224; di soggetti, e il ricorso proposto da uno o pi&#249; degli obbligati abbia ad oggetto non la singola posizione debitoria del ricorrente, ma la posizione inscindibilmente comune a tutti i debitori rispetto all' obbligazione dedotta nell'atto autoritativo impugnato, ricorre una ipotesi di litisconsorzio necessario nel processo tributario ai sensi dell' art. 14, comma 1, D.Lgs. n. 546 del 1992. 
E' questo il principio di diritto espresso dalle Sezioni Unite della Corte di Cassazione nella sentenza n. 1052 del 18 gennaio 2007. 
La Suprema Corte precisa che la disciplina litisconsortile nel processo tributario risponde a regole non omogenee a quelle che presidiano la disciplina avente lo stesso oggetto nel processo ordinario. 
(Altalex, 24 gennaio 2007)  
Ci&#242; premesso il collega di studio che si occupa di tributario applica una marca per ogni autentica di firma.

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Ogni volta che per effetto della norma tributaria o per l'azione esercitata dall'amministrazione finanziaria (oggi l'Agenzia delle Entrate) l'atto impositivo debba essere o sia unitario, coinvolgendo nella unicità della fattispecie costitutiva dell'obbligazione una pluralità di soggetti, e il ricorso proposto da uno o più degli obbligati abbia ad oggetto non la singola posizione debitoria del ricorrente, ma la posizione inscindibilmente comune a tutti i debitori rispetto all' obbligazione dedotta nell'atto autoritativo impugnato, ricorre una ipotesi di litisconsorzio necessario nel processo tributario ai sensi dell' art. 14, comma 1, D.Lgs. n. 546 del 1992. 
> E' questo il principio di diritto espresso dalle Sezioni Unite della Corte di Cassazione nella sentenza n. 1052 del 18 gennaio 2007. 
> La Suprema Corte precisa che la disciplina litisconsortile nel processo tributario risponde a regole non omogenee a quelle che presidiano la disciplina avente lo stesso oggetto nel processo ordinario. 
> (Altalex, 24 gennaio 2007)  
> Ciò premesso il collega di studio che si occupa di tributario applica una marca per ogni autentica di firma.

  Come si evince dal principio della Corte, forse fare un unico ricorso sarebbe un po' rischioso.....
Io farei dei ricorsi distinti e separati. 
ciao

----------


## rfiorex

> Come si evince dal principio della Corte, forse fare un unico ricorso sarebbe un po' rischioso.....
> Io farei dei ricorsi distinti e separati. 
> ciao

  Personalmente ritengo rischioso anche proporre più ricorsi in quanto, nella peggiore delle ipotesi, si potrebbe incorrere in giudizi discordanti: in caso di sentenza sfavorevole, il coobligato non potrà più invocare a proprio vantaggio l'eventuale pronuncia favorevole emessa nei confronti degli altri obbligati in solido. 
Cmq questo è un mio modestissimo pensiero, e premetto che la situazione deve essere valutata caso per caso.
Nella fattispecie, personalmente, valuterei un unico ricorso (congiunto).

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Personalmente ritengo rischioso anche proporre più ricorsi in quanto, nella peggiore delle ipotesi, si potrebbe incorrere in giudizi discordanti:

  No, se chiedi la riunione dei ricorsi.    

> Nella fattispecie, personalmente, valuterei un unico ricorso (congiunto).

  Con il rischio di vederlo rigettato e di non poter più contestare nulla ?? 
La definizione di litisconsorzio necessario non è chiarissima, come hai visto nella sentenza postata da Contabile. Perchè rischiare ?

----------


## rfiorex

> No, se chiedi la riunione dei ricorsi.    
> Con il rischio di vederlo rigettato e di non poter più contestare nulla ?? 
> La definizione di litisconsorzio necessario non è chiarissima, come hai visto nella sentenza postata da Contabile. Perchè rischiare ?

  certo se chiedi la riunione dei ricorsi non ci sono problemi e conocordo sul fatto che non è molto chiaro, dal punto di vista interpretativo ed operativo, il principio del liticonsorzio necessario. 
Ma, partendo dal presupposto che il ricorso verte su motivazioni comuni a tutti gli obbligati in solido, perchè presentare più ricorsi??
Certo se le motivazioni sono divere e/o personali oppure le stesse motivazioni non sono così "forti" allora la strategia di proporre più ricorsi può essere condivisibile.

----------


## cartman666

Innanzitutto, grazie per le risposte. Ho chiesto conforto anche all'Agenzia delle Entrate, che mi hanno rassicurato sulla possibilità di poter fare un unico ricorso, mettendo una marca da bollo per ogni firma da autenticare.

----------


## alfredo da roma

il diritto tributario mutua pari pari le regole di funzionamento del diritto amministrativo: in questo ramo del diritto (e direi anche in quello tributario) &#232; consolidato il principio per cui quando ci sono soggetti solidalmente coinvolgibili in uno stesso giudizio la proposizione del giudizio da parte di uno solo di questi &#232; sufficiente, non occorre che gli altri facciano ricorsi separati e se ne chieda la "riunione".
Il principio della Riunione dei ricorsi &#232; espressamente (e come non poteva esserlo?!) normato in uno specifico articolo (il 29) del DLgs 546/92: in due parole serve che ci sia o lo stesso oggetto o gli stessi soggetti 
Il principio si fonda necessariamente sull'esigenza di non creare giudizi difformi

----------


## danilo sciuto

> il diritto tributario mutua pari pari le regole di funzionamento del diritto amministrativo: in questo ramo del diritto (e direi anche in quello tributario) è consolidato il principio per cui quando ci sono soggetti solidalmente coinvolgibili in uno stesso giudizio la proposizione del giudizio da parte di uno solo di questi è sufficiente, non occorre che gli altri facciano ricorsi separati e se ne chieda la £riunione".
> Il principio della Riunione dei ricorsi è espressamente (e come non poteva esserlo?!) in uno specifico articolo (il 29) del DLgs 546/92: in due parole serve che ci sia o lo stesso oggetto o gli stessi soggetti 
> Il principio si fonda necessariamente sull'esigenza di non creare giudizi difformi

  Purtroppo la giurisprudenza è piena di casi di ricorsi rigettati per carenza del litisconsorzio necessario.
Ovvio che ognuno poi fa come reputa più opportuno. 
ciao

----------

